# Deputy Sheriff Rosemary Vela



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Rosemary Vela*
Madison County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 29, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Rosemary Vela was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to backup another deputy at approximately 2:00 am.

She was traveling on Highway 70 West, near Huntersville, when her patrol car left the roadway during a period of heavy rain. The vehicle struck a tree and then came to rest in a creek.

Deputy Vela had served with the Madison County Sheriff's Office for five months and had previously served with the Alama Police Department and Crockett County Sheriff's Office. She is survived by her 5-year-old son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff John Mehr
Madison County Sheriff's Office
546 East College Street
Jackson, TN 38301

Phone: (731) 423-6000

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Rosemary Vela


----------

